# Habt ihr ein portables Produkt von Apple?



## Crymes (15. Februar 2010)

Hallo,
Im Titel steht ja schon alles.

Ich persönlich habe einen ipod touch 2G.

MfG, Langsamfalter.


----------



## Hans_sein_Herbert (15. Februar 2010)

ääähm nö

Mein HD2 ist Ipad (größe), Ipod (Musik und Videos) und Iphone (sonstiger Schnickschnack) in einem 

Was genau ist der tiefere Sinn des Threads?


----------



## Ratty0815 (15. Februar 2010)

[x] Einen `normalen IPod´ (nano,classik,shuffle)

habe mir damals den 3G Nano 8GB für die Arbeit geholt & bin super zufrieden.
Vor allem finde ich es toll im Vergleich zum 4G das ich das Gerät net drehen muss wenn ein Video darauf abgespielt wird.

So Long...


----------



## Crymes (15. Februar 2010)

Sinn: Weiterbildung 

PS: Mist, Jetzt hab ich das IPad vergessen, naja is halt eben nichts perfekt.


----------



## AlterKadaver (15. Februar 2010)

[x] einen iPod 3G (32 GiByte)

Bereue den Kauf keines Wegs


----------



## Jack ONeill (15. Februar 2010)

[X] Kein Produkt von Apple


----------



## Player007 (15. Februar 2010)

[x] iPhone 3GS
[x] "normales" MacBook

Gruß


----------



## ghostadmin (15. Februar 2010)

[X]Einen `normalen IPod´ (nano,classik,shuffle) 

EiPod nano 5G mit 16 GB. Ist ganz ok, bis auf die Tatsache das die Lautstärke echt stark begrenzt ist...


----------



## Zergoras (15. Februar 2010)

[X] Kein Produkt von Apple


----------



## heartcell (15. Februar 2010)

[X] Kein Produkt von Apple
sollte ich?


----------



## Two-Face (15. Februar 2010)

[X]_Kein Produkt von Apple_

Das letzte was ich machen würde, wäre mir ein Produkt von dieser Firma zu kaufen..


----------



## midnight (15. Februar 2010)

Ich hab einen iPod Touch mit 8GB, den will ich auch trotz des htc hd2 nicht hergeben (=

so far


----------



## shila92 (15. Februar 2010)

Ipod Nano 2G 2GB  Seit 3 Jahren und, bis auf ein paar Kratzer, noch alles in Ordnung.


----------



## Malkav85 (15. Februar 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> [X]_Kein Produkt von Apple_
> 
> Das letzte was ich machen würde, wäre mir ein Produkt von dieser Firma zu kaufen..



 Wobei...geschenkt gerne...kann man ja weiterverkaufen


----------



## D!str(+)yer (15. Februar 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> [X]_Kein Produkt von Apple_
> 
> Das letzte was ich machen würde, wäre mir ein Produkt von dieser Firma zu kaufen..




/sign

Ich würds nicht mal geschenkt nehmen


----------



## Infin1ty (15. Februar 2010)

iPod Touch 3G

Kein MP3 Player kommt an den ran


----------



## Cheater (17. Februar 2010)

Ipod Nano 4G 16GB

Auch wenn ich im nahhinein lieber ein 5G hätte, da ich doch relativ oft Radio hören würde. Naja Kaufgrund damals war vorallem die sehr sehr gute Verarbeitung. Mir geht immer viel kaputt


----------



## Lee (17. Februar 2010)

Ich habe einen Ipod Touch 3g mit 32gb. Dazu noch einen Ipod Classic mit 120gb. Falls sich jemand fragt wozu ich beides brauche, das hat schon seinen Sinn^^


----------



## HolySh!t (17. Februar 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> [X]_Kein Produkt von Apple_
> 
> Das letzte was ich machen würde, wäre mir ein Produkt von dieser Firma zu kaufen..


/sing


----------



## Gast20141208 (17. Februar 2010)

Ein IPhone 3G und jederzeit wieder.

Wieso gibts das IPad nur in weiß?


----------



## NCphalon (17. Februar 2010)

[x] nüx.

Seh keinen Sinn darin. Mein W980 gehört zu den Handys mit der besten Tonqualität, kann Videos abspieln, Bilder betrachten und telefoniern, wozu brauch ich da en Apple?^^


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (17. Februar 2010)

habe 2 "normale" ipods 1x 80gb video + 1x 160gb cassic^^


----------



## Lyran (17. Februar 2010)

[X] Kein Produkt von Apple

Nur für den Namen zahl ich nicht drauf, andere Player sind klanglich genau so gut / besser


----------



## moe (17. Februar 2010)

[X] Kein Produkt von Apple
hab ich bis jetzt auch noch nicht vermisst.


----------



## Rotax (18. Februar 2010)

APPLE MOBILE DEVICES FTW, der Rest ist nur Spielzeug


----------



## K-putt (18. Februar 2010)

moe schrieb:


> [X] Kein Produkt von Apple
> hab ich bis jetzt auch noch nicht vermisst.


So schauts aus , werd mir auch nie was von apple kaufen ^^
die ganzen leute mit apple "spielzeug" geben mir zusehr an hehe (net böse gemeint)


----------



## theLamer (18. Februar 2010)

[X] Einen IPod Touch 3G

mit 32GB


----------



## chefmarkus (18. Februar 2010)

[x] einen 'normalen' iPod

fettes Teil mit 160gb, da ist die ganze Musikbiblithek auch im Auto mit dabei


----------



## taks (18. Februar 2010)

[x] Kein Produkt von Apple 


Sind Äpfel nicht immer Portabel?


----------



## Spikos (18. Februar 2010)

[x] Keine Produkte von Apple
Ich verurteile Apple für die derbe Preispolitik bei Macs und die Restriktionen, allerdings ist der Ipod Touch und das Iphone garnicht so übel. Würde ich mir trotzdem nicht kaufen!


----------



## ']UDP[' (18. Februar 2010)

Ich habe kein Produkt von Apple.


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (18. Februar 2010)

[X] iPhone 3G 
Ich habe das 16GB in Weiß und besitze es seit über einen Jahr.
Bin sehr zufrieden und mein nächstes wird wieder ein iPhone!^^


----------



## xXPhilippXx (18. Februar 2010)

[X] iPhone 3G 

Find ich immer wieder lustig, wie Apple verurteilt wird, weil sie ihre Produkte zu höheren Preisen verkaufen.... 
Für bessere Sachen zahlt man nunmal mehr .. allein schon vom Design her ist Apple bei Mp3-Player und Mobiltelefonen besser.. ist zwar subjektiv, aber man braucht sich ja nur einmal einen anderen Mp3-player anschauen .. damit kann man sich ja nicht blicken lassen


----------



## joraku (18. Februar 2010)

Ich habe keine Produkt von Apple. 
Ist mir einfach zu teuer, bzw. ich bin nicht bereit soviel Geld für ein Handy oder MP Player auszugeben. (Vom Notebook brauch ich erst garnicht anfangen^^)


----------



## Modstar (18. Februar 2010)

[x] Einen `normalen IPod´ (nano,classik,shuffle)
Es ist ein Classic G5 mit 120GB das ist unschlagbar!
(Dient teils auch als Externe Festplatte)


----------



## Ecle (18. Februar 2010)

[x] goarnix


----------



## Octopoth (19. Februar 2010)

[x] Kein Produkt von Apple

Das wird auch so bleiben, ich bezahle doch keinen Wucherpreis nur weil das Gerät dann weiß und ein Apfel drauf ist.


----------



## Iceananas (19. Februar 2010)

[x] Kein Produkt von Apple

Der Krasse Aufpreis steht in keine Proportion zur gebotenen Leistung.


----------



## rofl...vs...xD (19. Februar 2010)

[X] IPHONE 3G und würde es mir immer wieder kaufen.

Die Preise für die Iphone´s/IPods finde ich persönlich nicht zu hoch, doch bei den Macbooks sehe ich das ganz anders, den für die gebotene Leistung sind sie viiiiiel zu teuer.


----------



## drogenben (19. Februar 2010)

[X] Kein Apple Produkt

Wie die Mehrheit hier, wobei ich mir demnächst evtl. nen ipod touch hole


----------



## herethic (19. Februar 2010)

[x]Kein Produkt von Apple

Zum glück nicht


----------



## fuzzi (19. Februar 2010)

[x] iPhone 3Gs

bin recht zufrieden damit..


----------



## Väinämöinen (19. Februar 2010)

[X] Kein Produkt von Apple und werde daran wohl auch erstmal nichts ändern.


----------



## Bang0o (19. Februar 2010)

[x] negativ, habe meinen ipod mini schon vor ner weile verkauft und nutze jetzt mein handie zur musikalischen beschallung


----------



## BiOhAzArD87 (19. Februar 2010)

Einen Ipod Touch 16 GB


----------



## DarthTK (21. Februar 2010)

Ich hab noch ein "unnormales" MacBook, nämlich ein Pro

Ich frag mich nur bei so ner Umfrage, was dann so Kommentare wie "zum Glück nicht" zu suchen haben... Neid? 

Zu den Preisen kann ich nur eines sagen: Wer noch nie ein Apple-Produkt gehabt hat, weiß auch nicht, dass die Preise durchaus gerechtfertigt sind. Qualität hat nunmal seinen Preis... Diese Geiz-ist-geil-Mentalität ist eh ein Schuss ins Ofenrohr.


----------



## Rotax (21. Februar 2010)

Ist doch immer so im Leben, gibt halt immer welche die keine Ahnung haben und sich von Gerüchten und Klischees blenden lassen, ist aber deren ihr Problem und nicht unsers


----------



## Aggro94 (21. Februar 2010)

bei mir kommt apple nicht ins haus


----------



## Shi (21. Februar 2010)

iPod nano 4G


----------



## SA\V/ANT (24. Februar 2010)

Ich meide Apple aus Prinzip.


----------



## KempA (26. Februar 2010)

einen ipod video und ein 3gs


----------



## ich558 (2. März 2010)

iPhone 3Gs 16 GB in schwarz 
Für mich gibt's kein besseres Handy
( für alle anderen; das soll nicht heißen der Rest is Kacka )


----------



## computertod (2. März 2010)

[X] Kein Produkt von Apple
vielleicht hol ich mir iwan mal ein iPhone, was aber noch ne weile dauern würde^^


----------



## Tom3004 (9. März 2010)

Einen Ipod 64Gb und es gibt bei uns zuhause auch ein iPhone 3G.


----------



## feivel (9. März 2010)

kein produkt von apple..und das bleibt auch so...


----------



## nichtraucher91 (21. März 2010)

iPod Video, iPod Touch 1G und natürlich Ladegerät und mehrfach die Kopfhörer.

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## jenzy (21. März 2010)

[X]Einen `normalen IPod´ (nano,classik,shuffle) 

Ipod Shuffle 3rd Generation, wirklich top


----------



## domi-germany (29. März 2010)

Iphone 3G 8gb version


----------



## Dr. Jekyll (30. März 2010)

Habe nichts von Apple, was sich aber wohl ändern wird, wenn ich irgendwann mein Notebook in den Ruhestand schicke.


----------



## Schoschi (4. April 2010)

[x] Kein Produkt von Apple

Mann bin ich ein Opfer  Wenn mir nen Mp3-Player nicht mal Drag&Drop bietet sag ich gleich nein. Hab mal nen 15€ iTunes Gutschein gewonnen, als ich den eingelöst hab im "Store", war mir sofort klar, dass ich keinen iPod will. Sieht zwar genial aus, ist toll zu bedienen, aber der Aufwand, den man betreiben muss, damit das Ding erstmal läuft ist mir zu groß


----------



## job314403 (4. April 2010)

[x] normalen Ipod  und der reicht ^^


----------



## Raikoon (5. April 2010)

IPhone 2G


----------



## Senfgurke (11. April 2010)

hab nen ipod shuffle 1gb und einen ipod video für meine sammlung mit 30gb.


----------



## atti11 (12. April 2010)

[x]Einen IPod Touch 3G


----------



## unterseebotski (13. April 2010)

[x] Einen iPod touch 2G

Kein anderer MP3-Player kommt an den ran!

Ich fahre täglich mit der Bahn zur Arbeit, insg. etwa 80 Minuten. Da brauche ich Unterhaltung.
Ich habe ein Nintendo DS lite - die Spiele dafür sind aber zu teuer und meistens Schrott. Das merkt man aber erst, wenn man schon 39,99 Öre hingeblättert hat. 

Die Spiele für den iPod touch kann man testen und sind viel günstiger - können mit einem Nintendo DSl auf jeden Fall mithalten!

Dann kann man noch MP3 hören und Videos schauen und per WLAN im Internet surfen - sensationell!!! Ich bin begeistert von dem Teil! 

Aber ein iPhone will ich wegen der katastrophalen Akku-Laufzeit und dem katastrophalen Preis auf keinen Fall!
Auch ein Mac würde mir - egal in welcher Form - *niemals* auf oder unter den Schreibtisch kommen.


----------



## xlarge (22. Juli 2010)

iPod 4G mit Farbdisplay & Drehrad (Klassiker, wollte ich unbedingt behalten), iPhone 3GS und MacBook late 2009. Alles weiß


----------



## dome793 (22. Juli 2010)

Ich habe nur einen Ipod nano 8GB


----------



## Sance (22. Juli 2010)

Ich besitze kein Produkt von Apple.
Warum sollte ich mir auch z.B. ein Ipad kaufen was gerade mal für 100€ zusammen Geschraubt wird (incl. Material) und die rest Kosten liegen bei ca. 100€ Marketing (also 200€ wert) und für 500€ verkaufen die das ding. (kam in den Nachrichten)

Also absoluter Müll.


----------

